# hyatt EEE1 points?



## Christinern (Nov 12, 2007)

I am purchasing some hyatt weeks & I just recieved a resale affidavit from the closing co. It states there are 1880 points in HRPP & 1020 points in EEE1. What is EEE1? There is a catogary for EEE2 & EEE3 also, but no points in these.

Thank you----------Christine


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 13, 2007)

I believe EEE is the extended period where Hyatt points can be placed for use within I.I. They are good for 3 years there: EEE1 would be the year before your Hyatt week, EEE2 would be the year after your Hyatt week, and EEE3 would be the year after that. 
If you did nothing with those points, after your Hyatt week they would switch to EEE2, and a year later to EEE3. The next year they would disappear.

ETA: EEE stands for 'Extended External Exchange'.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2007)

bump
(to bring to the top of the new forum)


----------

